# Avoir envie de quelqu'un



## julie84

comment dit on "j'ai envie de toi en espagnol"???


----------



## Domtom

-
_te deseo_ ou _te antojo_.
-


----------



## militita

Hay una cancion que creo que la interpretaba Pablo Abraira y decia:
"hoy tengo ganas de ti....."


----------



## Suhail

julie84 said:


> comment dit on "j'ai envie de toi en espagnol"???


Salut, on dit: Tengo deseos de ti


----------



## Domtom

-


militita said:


> Hay una cancion que creo que la interpretaba Pablo Abraira y decia:
> "hoy tengo ganas de ti....."


 
Era Miguel Gallardo (bueno, si P. A. también tenía una, no lo sé).
-


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo más habitual sería: te deseo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Morion

Domtom said:


> -
> _te deseo_ ou _te antojo_.
> -


¿te antojo?


----------



## Domtom

-
Lo normal es _te deseo. Antojar _sería un deseo vivo, pasajero, caprichoso... y además, parece que la persona deseada sea vista como un objeto.
-


----------



## Morion

Domtom said:


> -
> Lo normal es _te deseo. Antojar _sería un deseo vivo, pasajero, caprichoso... y además, parece que la persona deseada sea vista como un objeto.
> -


Sí, sí, se lo que es un antojo, pero como tú lo defines no es verbo, el verbo es antojarse. _Se me antoja esto o aquello_, _se le antojó ir al cine_, pero los _antojos _los tienes: _tengo un antojo, o tengo un antojo de pastel de chocolate.._. Y poco más, podrías decir _se me antoja estar contigo_, _tengo el antojo de estar contigo_ pero no se dice _te antojo_. Si intentas conjugarlo verás que no funciona, ni siquiera con el reflexivo.


----------



## Domtom

-
Sí, está mal. Es que me acordé de una vez, hace tiempo, que... me lo dijo una chica  , pero pensándolo bien, es incorrecto por lo que explicas.
-


----------



## Xerinola

militita said:


> Hay una cancion que creo que la interpretaba Pablo Abraira y decia:
> "hoy tengo ganas de ti....."


 
También había oído "tengo ganas de ti" en un anuncio que ahora no recuerdo. Yo diría "TE DESEO".

Saludos,
X:


----------



## Morion

De todas formas el _tengo ganas de tí_ es muy literal y la verdad es que excepto por la canción pocos deben atreverse a decirle a alguien _"hoy tengo ganas de tí"_ como decía la canción. Es que no suena muy bien ¿verdad? es como decir, _mira, hoy tengo ganas de comer paella!_ / _pues mira, hoy tengo ganas de tí! _sí que parece que la persona sea una cosa, un objeto. En ese sentido si que se ve como un antojo.


----------



## Domtom

-
Cuando uno ama o desea apasionadamente a alguien, se dicen chorradas desde el punto de vista de lo correcto lingüísticamente; es como cuando por ejemplo una tía le dice a su sobrina de 12 meses de edad: _"¡Te comería!" _Es evidente que no desea comérsela, ni siquiera un dedito suyo, pero es una forma de expresar el cariño que siente por la criatura, ¿no?
-


----------



## sherkanou

ola! un jour un mexicain m'a envoyé "te envio". Je suis surprise de voir que personne n'a proposé ca..


----------



## chlapec

sherkanou said:


> Hola! Un jour, un mexicain m'a envoyé "te envío". Je suis surprise de voir que personne n'a proposé ça..


 
S'il voulait dire "j'ai envie de toi", il a sans doute inventé le mot (dans ce sens-là) en faisant une sorte de franpagnol. 
"Te envío", tout court, ne veux dire que "je t'envoie", ce que, en principe, n'as pas beaucoup de sens.


----------



## yserien

Te deseo tal vez tenga una connotación de tipo sexual, no tengo nada en contra,pero la gramática es la gramática.
Tengo ganas de ti también puede referirse a la única presencia física,nada más, sin otras intenciones.

Chlapec : "envie" como sustantivo equivale a ganas. Hoy no voy a trabajar porque no tengo ganas. Envoyer es el verbo enviar. Hay un cierto parecido pero son dos cosas muy diferentes.


----------



## Alysa

sherkanou said:


> ola! un jour un mexicain m'a envoyé "te envio". Je suis surprise de voir que personne n'a proposé ca..


 
Hola

En español "d'Espagne"  "te envío" ne veut dire que "je t'envoie" (quelque chose). 
Alors... soit il voulait t'envoyer quelque chose, soit il voulait te dire qu'il avaie envie de toi et il s'est trompé... 

Saludos


----------



## yserien

> En español "d'Espagne" "te envío" ne veut dire que "je t'envoie" (quelque chose).


Pues sí, es la segunda persona en forma reflexiva del indicativo presente del verbo 
enviar,que equivale al francés envoyer.


----------



## militita

Suhail said:


> Salut, on dit: Tengo deseos de ti


Estimado Suhail,
Sin anímo de ofenderte creo que esa solución sería demasiado literaria.
A nivel coloquial si se lo dijese a mi chico o saldria corriendo o se quedaría a cuadros.... yo le diría te deseo, tout court, o a unas malas te necesito.
Salut à tous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alysa

yserien said:


> En español "d'Espagne" "te envío" ne veut dire que "je t'envoie" (quelque chose).
> 
> Pues sí, es la segunda persona en forma reflexiva del indicativo presente del verbo
> enviar,que equivale al francés envoyer.


 
Hola, *yserien*

Traduzco mi frase del francés al español, porque creo que aquí hay un problema de comunicación:



> En español "d'Espagne" "te envío" *ne* veut dire *que* "je t'envoie" (quelque chose).


 
En español de España, "te envío" *sólo* quiere decir: "yo te envío" (algo)

Espero que ahora haya quedado claro.

Saludos


----------



## NotNoxx

militita said:


> Estimado Suhail,
> Sin anímo de ofenderte creo que esa solución sería demasiado literaria.
> A nivel coloquial si se lo dijese a mi chico o saldria corriendo o se quedaría a cuadros.... yo le diría te deseo, tout court, o a unas malas te necesito.
> Salut à tous!!!!!!!!!



Para ser "te necesito" tendría que ser _j'ai besoin de toi_, son cosas diferentes. Además, _j'ai envie de toi_ yo creo que se refiere sexualmente, y te necesito no tiene porqué ser así.


----------



## chlapec

yserien said:


> Chlapec : "envie" como sustantivo equivale a ganas. Hoy no voy a trabajar porque no tengo ganas. Envoyer es el verbo enviar. Hay un cierto parecido pero son dos cosas muy diferentes.


 Creo que no has entendido mi intervención.


----------



## chlapec

yserien said:


> En español "d'Espagne" "te envío" ne veut dire que "je t'envoie" (quelque chose).
> 
> Pues sí, es la *segunda* persona*??????????* en forma *reflexiva???????????* del indicativo presente del verbo
> enviar,que equivale al francés envoyer.


----------

